# What's The Cheapest Way to Go Racing?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> _By Mike Schlee_
> 
> *Pop Quiz: What’s the cheapest way to go racing in North America?*
> 
> ...


Read more about What’s The Cheapest Way to Go Racing? at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

I don't know I was able to purchase a turn key 1986 Honda accord race and tandum axle trailer for $1500. Fullcage. Raced dirt circle track. Sure car is not new and performance car but at less than 10x the price. Most can afford that.


----------

